# Relocating and need somewhere to live!



## scottd (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello everyone, new to the forum.

Depending on the outcome of an interview I did last week, I should be staying here in Dubai.

I was just wondering if people could recommend good tower blocks to look in for reasonably priced and nice apartments? I'm open to all areas.

Most of the ads I've looked at online seem a bit tired and poor quality (maybe bad photography).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone,

Scott


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

scottd said:


> Hello everyone, new to the forum.
> 
> Depending on the outcome of an interview I did last week, I should be staying here in Dubai.
> 
> ...


There's a Dubai forum you can look through. Has tons of information. You'll find posts highlighted in green that cater to most of what new expats would need.


----------

